# Goo Obo gudgeon thread



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I'd like to start this thread so anyone with experience owning and/or breeding Goo Obo gudgeons can post their experiences and info about these interesting little fish.

I'm fairly new to this fish, but since I got my first one a few months ago, I've liked them a lot. They are small enough to fit 5-8 of them in a 20 gallon tank or larger. Because of their similar coloration when young, these gudgeons will occassionally follow any otos you might have in your tank and may nip at them when first introduced into a tank, but have not seen any damage done. I don't see this happen as the gudgeons grow older, though.

Feeding so far has been an ongoing experiment. They will eat any food that sinks to the substrate, but will occassionally eat food from the surface if the water is shallow, or if forced to the surface in a net. My first Goo Obo gudgeon was in the tank by himself with 8 rasboras, which are pretty voracious eaters. Any food I put in the tank was immediately eaten by the rasboras, so I had to net the gudgeon and keep him toward the surface to make sure he was eating. In my tank now, I have 8 gudgeons with just two otos, so they will snatch up any food as it is sinking. They also mysteriously like algae tablets. They will flip it around with a quick motion to break off little pieces, it was pretty entertaining. 

When I owned just one gudgeon, he was pretty active along the top of the tank whenever the rasboras were being fed. In the tank now, the gudgeons seem to mostly be bottom dwellers, and will stay put and wait for food to sink to the bottom.

These gudgeons are also jumpers, so make sure the top is sealed up well. I lost my first gudgeon one day while I had the top glass off.

Please post up any info or experiences you have.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't got any experience them - but do you have pictures of your tank and gudgeons?

I'd like to see ^^


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here is my first one as a fry:









Here's the last picture i took of the first one I had; probably about a month or two old. This picture is particularly colorful because of the angle of lighting, it doesn't always look that vibrant, but is still quite colorful:









Here is a shot of four of my new gudgeons, poking at an algae wafer:


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here is an adult Goo-Obo gudgeon.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't have any experience yet but I plan to get a couple real soon.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I have found that feeding a half of a Hikari sinking tablet each morning (the small ones) keeps my five gudgeons fat and healthy.


----------



## Parin (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh how I would love to get me a few of these beautiful little fish. 
Unfortunately, they are not yet available in Europe.   

By the way, I *love* your photos! Great stuff!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

liveaquaria.com carries them; do they ship international?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

How are they when it comes to nipping other fishes fins, like bettas or whatever?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

They seem to "investigate" any new additions to the tank that are similar in size or coloration. They completely ignored my rasboras when I had them, but would follow around and occasionally nip at threadfin rainbows that I later added. This lasted about a week or so until everyone was acclimated to the new changes. Now, they get along just fine.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

A full-grown goo-obo (approximately 2 inches).


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Keep a tight lid on them they are jumpers!!!! I feed mine live food, they like a current, good fish!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

What live food do you feed them?


----------



## Parin (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll hopefully get my obo's next week!

Finally after all this time.


----------

